# High Island 4-14-08



## RWRunkle (Feb 23, 2006)

The 4 kids were out of school so I decided to run down to High Isalnd for the day. Got to the beach about 11am and set out three rods with mullet. The wind was from the north and the water was mostly flat and cloudy. About 4pm I decided to head for the house after no action all day. Pulled in the first rod and was working on the second when my 5 year old said "hey" and pointed to the third rod. Fish on.... and my rod and anchor pole was about to head out to sea. I grab the rod and checked the drag (15lb test line) as the fish almost ran my real. Played with him for awhile and started to make progress. At this point I thought it was a bull red but it was very clear once it was in close that I had a shark. Reds don't usually thrash and make the comotion that this fish was making. After about a half hour and 1/4 mile down the beach I was able to get him to shallow water. The delimma....How was I going to get him on the beach? We'll I told the kids to stay back and in the water I went. I grab him by the tail and dragged him up on the beach. What a rush! It was the biggest shark I had ever caught and on 15 lb line. We'll since it was the day before taxes and mine weren't finished I removed the circle hook and threw him back as all 4 of my children cried. I think my 5 yr old is still mad at me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Nice sandbar shark, great catch on 15lb test line. 

Thanks for the report, I will be going after them in the morning.


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

great job


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

You have cut mullet?


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

nice catch on 15#, thanks for the report


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

:cheers: light tackle kicks @ss


----------



## RWRunkle (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, cut mullet.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good report and photo's Always glad to see families getting out and bonding. Nice Shark for 15lb line.
I'm glad to see the sharks are back into the surf.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Nice Shark*

Great Job Robert !!!! I didn't know I'd turned into an
Ultra light Angler....LOL... Glad yo caug a Nice one...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Very good report/description/pics. I'm assuming your kids thought they'd have a new pet, right?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

nice sandy...congratz


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good report. ready to catch sharks myself...come on warmer weather!


----------

